# Swayed By the Hype



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello!

I occasionally drive back to the States rather than fly. I have driven through Sonora, taking the Nogales crossing, and a couple of times I have gone through through the Nuevo Laredo crossing, but I have never gone through Juarez, which is the most direct route for me.

This is because people say to me,"NO! you CAN"T drive through Chihuahua. It's too dangerous". It freaks me out when people stress this so fervently to me, so I have always taken other routes. Is it really as dangerous as people claim? Is it better to go through another state? If I do go through Juarez is there anything that would be good for me to know? 

I am fairly certain that people are exaggerating the claims, but if it really is much safer to go through Nuevo Laredo I would rather just go that way again. Thanks so much!

:juggle:


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't listen, most of the people saying these things have never driven through where they are warning you about. I have crossed alone several times and had a few close encounters when crossing at Los Indios and Matamoros. They key is just DON'T STOP. Once there was dense, black smoke crossing the road. They had set a tire on fire to make people slow down. Three men came running out at me holding their hands in their coat pockets as if they had guns and pointing demanding that I stop. I laid on the horn and the gas and one almost became a hood ornament.
Another time a man with a plastic badge hanging from his neck and a handheld radio pointed for me to stop right there. Again, a horn and accelerator took care of the problem.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Hahaah! Thank you, Andreas. 





Andreas_Montoya said:


> Don't listen, most of the people saying these things have never driven through where they are warning you about. I have crossed alone several times and had a few close encounters when crossing at Los Indios and Matamoros. They key is just DON'T STOP. Once there was dense, black smoke crossing the road. They had set a tire on fire to make people slow down. Three men came running out at me holding their hands in their coat pockets as if they had guns and pointing demanding that I stop. I laid on the horn and the gas and one almost became a hood ornament.
> Another time a man with a plastic badge hanging from his neck and a handheld radio pointed for me to stop right there. Again, a horn and accelerator took care of the problem.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Don't listen, most of the people saying these things have never driven through where they are warning you about. I have crossed alone several times and had a few close encounters when crossing at Los Indios and Matamoros. They key is just DON'T STOP. Once there was dense, black smoke crossing the road. They had set a tire on fire to make people slow down. Three men came running out at me holding their hands in their coat pockets as if they had guns and pointing demanding that I stop. I laid on the horn and the gas and one almost became a hood ornament.
> Another time a man with a plastic badge hanging from his neck and a handheld radio pointed for me to stop right there. Again, a horn and accelerator took care of the problem.


 I concur. I have driven through Juarez and Chihuahua and other parts of the state of Chihuahua many times with no issues. There are no guarantees in life, but no reason to be terrified of that route.


----------

